# New Build Questions......and pics of the wife......



## MiPilot (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey, I had to get you to look somehow 

I am intrigued by the idea of building a computer but have never done so. I intend to use it for moderate gaming and daily office, web, and cad design. Reliability and ease of assembly/start up is a must. 

Here is what I was thinking:

EVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813188019

EVGA 256-P2-N761-AR GeForce 8600GTS 256MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814130084

Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Conroe 2.4GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6600 - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115003

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-8500C5 - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820145033

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822148140

ATI 100-715331 PCI Interface TV Wonder 650 - High Definition Personal Video Recorder for PC - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16815294001

Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16823126179

Logitech G7 Black 6 Buttons Tilt Wheel USB RF Wireless Laser Mouse - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16826104203

LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model LH-20A1L-06 - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827106072

Antec Sonata II Mid Tower Case w/450 watt smartpower 2,0
http://shop3.outpost.com/product/4470276?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Will probably go with Windows XP Media for OS.

I want to reuse my 17” Dell LCD and upgrade to a 24” widescreen later. 

How is the onboard audio…..should I look into a sound card instead?  I am going to reuse my Altec Lansing ADA 995 5.1 THX speakers.

OPTION #2

 EVGA 320-P2-N811-AR GeForce 8800GTS 320MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card - Retail 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 Conroe 2.13GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6420 - Retail 


Any places to save money (overkill), problem areas, or missed items?

Thanks for any and all responses,

Steve


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd get option #2 and just do a mild overclock to make up for the 370mhz difference between the e6420 and the e6600. The 8800GTS on the other hand, is a much better card than the 8600.


----------



## Scythez0r (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks pretty nice. If i were you I would go with option 2 as well. The 8800gts is a really great card, but then again if your only a "moderate gamer", then I guess it doesn't matter too much. The CPU, I would probably just go with a E6420 either way, as you shouldn't notice much difference between it and the E6600, and you can save yourself $38   .

And as for the sounds, onboard should be suffice. You also might consider grabbing a better PSU with high 12V rail/s, especially if you get a 8800GTS. Also, looks like that $50 rebate on the case expired   .

Good luck anyway.


----------



## Eric3988 (Jun 6, 2007)

No wife pics.... lmao!


----------



## MiPilot (Jun 8, 2007)

Parts Are Ordered: 

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 Conroe 2.13GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6420 - Retail

EVGA 640-P2-N821-AR GeForce 8800GTS 640MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card - Retail

OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail

EVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-8500C5 - Retail

Antec Performance One P180B Black 0.8mm cold rolled steel for durability through the majority of chassis 1.0mm cold rolled steel around the 4 x HDD area ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail

Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard - Retail

Logitech G5 2-Tone 6 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Laser Mouse - Retail

I am reusing my DVD rw drive, monitor, and speakers for the time  being. I want to upgrade to a 24" widescreen, tv tuner and audio card later.

This is my first build is there anything else I missed that I will need to complete it?

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks like a solid build to me. Nice setup. Congrats.


----------



## Scythez0r (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah looks good man, good job. Just make sure you have enough cooling and your set   .


----------



## banejason (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey MiPilot - I am thinking of putting together almost the exact same build - a few questions if you don't mind.

Did the EVGA card go in without any issues?  (A friend said it may be too long for the case)
Did you need a power supply extension cord to reach from the PSU compartment to the motherboard? (he also mentioned it was a long haul from where the compartment is to the port on the motherboard.

thanks, and I hope you are enjoying your new system.


----------



## MiPilot (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi,

The system went together really well. Everything fit just fine. 

The power leads were just long enough with the combo that i used. 

The card fit with no problems and the whole project was much less work than I thought.

The heat sink was my biggest concern as it is really big. But right or wrong I mounted it vertically with a fan and it worked just fine. I don't plan to push this computer that much anyway.

Steve

BTW     In case you didn't notice I used a P180 case.


----------



## anticlutch (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds good 

Do you have any pictures of the computer?


----------



## quasar923 (Jun 28, 2007)

you may want more than a 450 watt psu, it wont give you as much reliabitly an stability.  go for around 600 watts and with good 12v rails.  also go with option 2 with the e6420 instead of the e6600.  and get the 8800gts and your mobo.  get a asus p5b deluxe.  its cheeper and it seems like you dont plan on going sli so get this http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131045.


----------



## banejason (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks so much for the response.  Awesome that everything went together so smoothly.  My parts are on order - can't wait!!!


----------



## MiPilot (Jun 29, 2007)

quasar923,

This is the system I built:

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM

Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 Conroe 2.13GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557E6420 - Retail

EVGA 640-P2-N821-AR GeForce 8800GTS 640MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card - Retail

OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply - Retail

EVGA 122-CK-NF63-TR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X2048-8500C5 - Retail

Antec Performance One P180B Black 0.8mm cold rolled steel for durability through the majority of chassis 1.0mm cold rolled steel around the 4 x HDD area ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail

Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard - Retail

Logitech G5 2-Tone 6 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Laser Mouse - Retail

Added a  Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme and fan

Very happy with everything but this onboard audio.......will be ordering a sound card and tv tuner shortly

Pics are a couple of days out........waiting for new 24" monitor 

Steve


----------



## banejason (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Steve, I got my system (most of it) and love it.  I'm curious - are you running Vista, and if so what is your experience score?  I'm currently using a borrowed Pentium 4 HT processor while I am waiting on the price drop for the dual and quad core chips later this month.  I'm interested to see what having the dual core does to your score.

also what 24" monitor are you going with?  I'm using a 19inch that I already had, but I'm also in the market for a larger display.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 12, 2007)

MiPilot said:


> Pics are a couple of days out........waiting for new 24" monitor



Make sure you get some of the wife this time, too...


----------



## dstaiti (Aug 13, 2007)

*Still Waiting for the wife pics...*

are they coming?


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 14, 2007)

dstaiti said:


> are they coming?



Yeah... that's like, the only reason I'm reading this thread. Dreadfully disappointed.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 14, 2007)

Really nice parts, great build (I know, I came a little late)...that 8800GTS was a good choice, even though you're only a moderate gamer, when you upgrade to a 24" an 8800GTS will be much better than an 8600.  

Great to know it went well for you.


----------



## rick22 (Aug 14, 2007)

everything looks good..just have fun and if you have a problem  TPU  is a great place..lots of help..good luck


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 14, 2007)

MiPilot said:


> Parts Are Ordered:
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS (Perpendicular Recording Technology) 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
> 
> ...



Nice 1 

You made the right choices 

The E6420 overclocks nicely, if you change the multiplyer to 8x and fsb to 333 you will get a nice overclocked speed of 2.67GHz (a 25% overclock)

The 8800GTS 640mb is an awesome card also and pisses all over the 8600GTS 

You will have a very nice rig m8, well done


----------



## dstaiti (Aug 14, 2007)

*Ok... I'll put my wife on first...*

She is the blonde on the far left... enjoy!


----------



## dstaiti (Aug 14, 2007)

*What?  No comments???*

Gosh... all my friends drool all over my trophy wife... I thought for sure all my tech geek forum friends would LOVE her!!!


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 15, 2007)

Good work man, she looks like a bit of all right to me. Worth showing off.  I like the one on the right too.


----------



## dstaiti (Aug 15, 2007)

*I'm glad you approve... here are a couple of more...*

here are a couple of more for you to enjoy...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 16, 2007)

dstaiti said:


> She is the blonde on the far left... enjoy!



Very nice


----------



## mitsirfishi (Aug 16, 2007)

damn straight  totty


----------



## dstaiti (Aug 16, 2007)

*Wife and Computers*

Thanks guys... trophy wives are the best!  She even puts up with my video games and computer nonsense!!!  On top of that, I like Star Trek and I've even made her go to 2 convestions with me... you can imagine the looks on the faces of my fellow Trek-Geeks when I bring her around!!!


----------



## Grings (Aug 16, 2007)

dstaiti said:


> Thanks guys... trophy wives are the best!  She even puts up with my video games and computer nonsense!!!  On top of that, I like Star Trek and I've even made her go to 2 convestions with me... you can imagine the looks on the faces of my fellow Trek-Geeks when I bring her around!!!



do you paint her green when you go there?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 16, 2007)

I want naked pics


----------



## dstaiti (Aug 16, 2007)

*Wife Questions*

HA!  No, I didn't paint her green.  I tried to get her to go in a 7 of 9 costume.  She was the Borg played by Jeri Ryan.  I thought they kind of looked alike.  But, she wasn't having any of that!!!  Then I tried for the old school super short dress/uniform, but that was a no go...

Sorry, you can't have naked pics...


----------

